# F3 cockapoo



## Roseb (Aug 15, 2020)

Hi all! 

New to this and just wanted to ask a question. F3 cockapoos.... Does anyone have one? Is there a difference from F1/F2? Understand they have different parents but ia coat different? Behavioir? Any help or advise would be greatly appreciated.... Feel quite overwhelmed when it comes to choosing our new family member. Thanks


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The most important thing is health of the dog so whatever parents look at what health tests have been done, this becomes ever more important if you go down the generations


----------



## gpass (Apr 17, 2020)

I have an f3 cockapoo. He is almost 19 weeks old and we got him at 8. He is so perfect! Healthy, soft, super social, smart, no shedding, slept thru night since day one and learns so fast. Best dog I could have ever dreamed of having. I did DNA on him and he is 38% cocker and the rest poodle. This is Harley


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Oh he is so cute, my Louis slept through the night from day one to, he is my first ever dog , I just wish I’d had him earlier, he is such a blessing , time has flown by , he is 4 now.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

